# Blue Jasmine KIDDED Day 147 *pics added*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well Blue Jasmine is coming up on her due date and I thought I would start a kidding watch!

It's sort of bittersweet with her, she is sold after she kids, and all of her kids are already spoken for, be it bucks or does, 

sooo we just get the joy of the birth and having them around for a little while! :leap: 

She is bred to Dragonfly WC Thistle *S who has proven so far that he carried black and it was dominant! Out of 5 kids from two different does, 4 of them were black! 

I will get some pictures of Jasmine tonight- she's got some time yet to go. Definately not until next week sometime when she is closer to 147-148 maybe.
This is her second freshening. Im thinking twins, but triplets would be really nice. ray: :greengrin: 

Order doesnt really matter- but :girl: :boy: :boy: would be ideal :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 141 today*

well I hope it is an uneventful kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 141 today*

It's the wonderful time of kidding.....it's busy.. worry some...and pull out hair time...but after the kids arrive.... it is a beautiful thing.... :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 141 today*

I know how you feel w/ it being bittersweet :hug: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 141 today*

I hear ya.... :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 142 today*

Will work on those photos today  I forgot yesterday


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 142 today*

As promised Blue Jasmine day 142

































Guesses?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 142 today *pics added**

Definitely twins and possibly triplets!  :boy: :boy: :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 144 today *pics added**

Day 144- ligaments lower- udder tighter- starting to look like shes dropping. She had some discharge yesterday too









I had to put this picture up- she can barely fit out her barn door at the moment :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 144 today *pics added**

Oh I can't wait - she is a pretty girl


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 144 today *pics added**

wide load


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 144 today *pics added**

She's so pretty and round. :greengrin: I love her color.

Best wishes for a smooth delivery. Healthy babes, healthy mom. :thumbup:

Anna


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 145 today *pics added**

:roll: I was going to say twins, but that was before the pic standing at the door! :ROFL: Good luck, hope she has a safe delivery and :girl: :girl: :baby:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 145 today *pics added**

she is so pretty......and big .... :shocked:

twins...possible trips.... :wink:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 145 today *pics added**

shes very pretty

is it me or does she look like she is say "HAY what are you doing back there?" :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 145 today *pics added**

LOL In most of those pictures it looks like she saying, "Excuse me! Did I say you could take a picture of my butt?!"


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 146 today *pics added**

Udder has filled again- ligaments low but still there- nothing else going on- Maybe tomorrow- Aprils fools babies :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding soon! Day 146 today *pics added**

Fools Day babies on the way! Either early in the afteroon or late into the night.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding TODAY?! Day 147 today *pics added**

Im pretty sure we are going to have babies today- Last night Jasmine was REALLY acting strange like standing outside in the corner of her pen in the dark by herself, would not come into the barn and would not touch her hay- this morning her ligs are GONE- mushy back there-posty- and her udder looks like its going to pop- those teats have plumbed right up. I closed her in the kidding stall- checking on her again around 2- I'll have to charge the camera.
Looks like Aprils fools babies afterall :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding TODAY?! Day 147 today *pics added**

I have had April Fools kids every year. In 2007 we had a Mini-Oberhasli buck born on April Fools and last year Gwen was born on it too! Good luck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Blue Jasmine kidding TODAY?! Day 147 today *pics added**

Really?  
Did you give them all themed names or no


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Jasmine Kidded at 2pm today!

Wait for it..........TRIPLET DOES :girl: :girl: :girl: :leap: 
Pictures uploading


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :leap: congrats....on the trips and they are girls.... :girl: :girl: :girl:  
can't wait for pics :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay!

First born :girl: Z14









Second born :girl: Z15









Last born :girl: Z16


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww...they are...adorable....I love them....   :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks- I really really like the first doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't blame you....but to me ...they are all gorgeous....and all does...wow.. :shocked: .. you can't beat that... :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I know! No April fools joke here :slapfloor: 

They are all really nice doelings- Im very happy with them all- thank you!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumb:  :stars:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

When can I come get one????


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

:slapfloor: They are all sale pending :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Double check the genders just in case fate tricked you.  Just kidding.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are really cute!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! So what did you feed her to get all does? :scratch: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on all the does! woot!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*

It is exciting tohave an all doe litter isn't it? Had my first set of triplet doelings last year.

The third baby would fit in very well here...lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We just lost the first light buckskin :tears: :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so sorry  :hug: :tear:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I dont get it- we are having her necropsied tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you find answers :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no..I am so sorry ..  ........keep us updated..... :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Now the black and white girl got stepped on :veryangry: :veryangry: 
Since the vet is coming out later to do the necropsy on the other one, she is going to look at her too. Her hind leg is swollen and hot. Temp is great- but shes at home because Im afraid she wont nurse well since she is favoring the leg.
*sigh*  I cant lose this one too, please ray: for her.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no.....I am sorry ..... the other baby got stepped on...  ...I hope she will be alright ...let is know what the vet says ..... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy its never ending! well at least she is young and they heal pretty fast when they are growing like that


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well the necropsy didnt reveal much out of the ordinary EXCEPT there was some, okay alot, of strange fibrous fatty tissue surrounding the heart and laced in through the intestines. My vet is going to talk to some other vets and see if we can figure out what that could be.

The black and white doeling is hanging on, I cant get her to take a bottle so we are tubing her. She just isnt nursing with her leg. The vet looked at that too and we splinted it, have her on antibiotics and thiamine. *sigh* hopefully she pulls through, its not looking so great right now though. I cant help but think there is something else going on....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats real sad. Praying she makes it. Tubing is very helpful to know! so glad you know how to do that


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Shes gone


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am SO sorry you lost those gorgeous girls, but you tried you best to save them and that's what matters. :hug: 

At least you still have that 1 doeling. :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks- its such a shame
.... but I am confident we did everything we could have- and used all of the vets ideas and insight. What the worst part is, is having to tell the people that had reservations on them that they died (after I had sent them a birth announcement with photos :sigh: )

My vet sent me a message this morning that she was up half the night last night- and up early this morning- trying to figure out what went wrong with them and nothing fits. So lets just hope this was a "fluke" and the trend breaks here.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats heart breaking! Thats a good vet you have there :thumb:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I'm sooo sorry for your loss! I hope you get some answers, as bad as it is to lose a baby, not knowing the cause...makes the rest of kidding season so scary.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry about the does. :hug: It is a shame, but you did do everything you could. That is just the bad part of nature. I know that does not make it any easier.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost them. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ..no.....I am so sorry...  

..you did everything possible and beyond.. :hug: .......... :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That is awesome you have that great of a Vet...all our local Vets have no goat sense!!

I know you did everything in your power. I would have too. But it's still heartbreaking. :tears: Be sure to love on Momma and the remaining little girl.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry you lost the two. :tears: :hug:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I was just taken back reading all the updates. So unexpected and so tragic.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww I'm really sorry about your loss of the two little girls  You did your best!

I hope that the third baby thrives for you and does well

:grouphug: 

LW


----------



## bleighs2922 (4 mo ago)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> Well Blue Jasmine is coming up on her due date and I thought I would start a kidding watch!
> 
> It's sort of bittersweet with her, she is sold after she kids, and all of her kids are already spoken for, be it bucks or does,
> 
> ...


----------



## bleighs2922 (4 mo ago)

Do you have a pic of Dragonfly WC Thistle *S ? He is in my goats bloodline and i cant find a pic of him online.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

bleighs2922 said:


> Do you have a pic of Dragonfly WC Thistle *S ? He is in my goats bloodline and i cant find a pic of him online.


You should try Joanne Karohl on FB. Dragonfly is her herd, she would be the best person to help you find that photo.


----------

